# #'s Strainer in Number 4 (Arkansas River)



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

G_reg said:


> (7-13-11) There's a large tree with lots of branches pinned to the top of the irrigation ditch in Number 4 (Numbers). Running the hole (Big Nasty?) could definitely put someone into the strainer, and if you roll you'll get flushed into it for sure. We ran the left line past the hole, and dropped into the right side, where the channel is at low water (just left of the rocks that separate the channel from the ditch) and were still pretty close to the tree.
> 
> It wouldn't be a bad idea to scout the rapid from the road that heads north by the number 5 bridge. This thing has major potential for some high water carnage. Plus, if this thing breaks free, it could become really exciting in the water between 4 and 5, and could possibly be big enough to broach the main channel leading into 5.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. This loooooong high water peak "more like a plateau" is eating away at the river banks in many places and I've noticed alot of tree root bases becoming compromised thus more large wood in the water. One drawbacks to a lengthy high water I guess.


----------



## G_reg (Dec 22, 2008)

For sure Ed. Called AHRA, but with its location I doubt anything will happen to it. That being said, keep an eye out from 4 down if it breaks free. Hopefully this thing will work its way to a less hazardous location.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We took a look at it today, and we will have to wait until the water drops to safely work on it. With the water dropping hopefully it will stay where it is. Thanks for the heads up.

Andrew


----------



## G_reg (Dec 22, 2008)

*No more wood...*

So the Strainer Fairy (or AHRA... perhaps the land owner? ...water fluctuation maybe?) cleared the nasty log/tree/entrapment demon from #4... I didn't see anything that resembled said entrapment demon on the rest of the run, but the manky log, that is now missing all its branches, located river right above Frog Rock could possibly be the culprit... however its hard to imagine a tree that size made it that far without pinning anywhere else. 

Needless to say, I'm keeping my eye out, but its good to know its not in 4 anymore, and if it is the one above Frog, its in a pretty safe spot for the time being.


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Thinking of coming up and running #'s this weekend. Is it at a good level for a 15' cataraft? I've ran it in a smaller paddle boat once around this level but can't remember how tight it was.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Ran it this Sun/Mon in both a 16' cat and a 12' cat. Either is great fun!!!
Saw the strainer in #4 on Sunday but either didn't notice or it was gone on Monday. Either way it was far right and out of play.


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

The strainer is still there (was there on wednesday) although it is perched on the diversion ditch and is only in the water a couple of feet. Most of the flow is going left of it but definitely be aware, swimmers out of the right side of the hole ought to be boogying left. As the water drops I imagine it will become less and less of an issue.

There is also a log river right above frog rock as previously mentioned - not too bad but be aware and swim left.

Zach.


----------

